# 2010 Ripcord



## Rickochet55 (Oct 21, 2009)

They made a great rest even better!!!!! They have the best customer service of any company too. I will be buying one of these for my new Z7!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics! This rest is super quiet with all the reliability and top notch customer service as the previous ripcord. This rest has been tested over and over on every bow that the designers could get their hands on and it performed flawlessly on all of them, both on paper and high speed video. Zero contact every time all the time.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The overmolding on the launcher will also be red not the orange color that mine is. The containment arm at the top will also have this overmolding on it.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I shoot a ripcord and have worked with them on my website. I got a 2010 with my name on that will be here soon. (I hope) This is my first look at them though and all I can say is WOW. They have definitely taken a great rest and made it better.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ike_osu said:


> I shoot a ripcord and have worked with them on my website. I got a 2010 with my name on that will be here soon. (I hope) This is my first look at them though and all I can say is WOW. They have definitely taken a great rest and made it better.


It will be probably another 2 weeks. They have been waiting on getting the overmolding just right on the launchers and once they get their first batch in there will be new ripcords flying out the door. Be patient you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## monk96t (Oct 14, 2009)

Any idea of a price?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks really good and they make a heck of a rest.:thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

monk96t said:


> Any idea of a price?


They should be in the same ball park as the older ripcords they may have gone up $5 or $10 but i don't see it being any more than that. So around that $100 ball park maybe still a little less.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Cant waite till the 2010 Rests come out so I can Upgrade to the newier launcher! :thumb: They to a perfet rest and made it even better!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Neat......*
Would like to see an all black or camo arrow holder and not the red but, I am looking forward to seeing one. :thumbs_up


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

i didnt read it in your review but does it have a slow let down feature like the qad?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

monk96t said:


> Any idea of a price?


$100 is my guess


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Out with the old in with the new!*

The rest looks good. I just don't like the fact that the rip cords don't stay up and have full containment at slow let down. I don't know if this has been re-engineered but I don't know if I would replace my qad or omega for a rip cord I have just had bad experiences with them!


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER AWESOME PRODUCT BY GOOD OLD kEITH :smile::thumbs_up


----------



## monk96t (Oct 14, 2009)

Can't wait to get one. I really like the felt built into the new ones. My buddy tuned his admiral in 3 shots after switching to a ripcord. Great piece of equipment.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I use strictly ripcord rests. I cant wait for this. I have two allready but this will go on my main shooting bow!!!!!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

kbp8928 said:


> i didnt read it in your review but does it have a slow let down feature like the qad?


It does not. They have decided to keep it simple and reliable. All the parts on this rest are made of metal and if you have ever taken apart a QAD they have plastic parts. The simpler the better is their idea.



mdewitt71 said:


> *Neat......*
> Would like to see an all black or camo arrow holder and not the red but, I am looking forward to seeing one. :thumbs_up


You can barely see the red and especially on the black it looks really good. The one i have was a prototype so the overmolding is orange instead of red. I was told that the overmolding will actually be the same color as the felt.



jhdeerjh said:


> The rest looks good. I just don't like the fact that the rip cords don't stay up and have full containment at slow let down. I don't know if this has been re-engineered but I don't know if I would replace my qad or omega for a rip cord I have just had bad experiences with them!


This has not been changed. They wanted to keep what was always working good and keep it simple and reliable.


----------



## firewood (Sep 25, 2008)

*Code Red*

Interesting...I'm impressed w/the new and improved Code Red Ripcord. A couple thoughts though...
Will the new, overmolded launcher fit on the original Ripcord? You know...the one I got about 4 months ago?...Looks about the same ...Would it be possible to just get the new launcher fm Ripcord to update my older one?
And, as an aside for those that complain about let-down, I glued the arrow "cradle" on the front of my shelf. Now, when I do a slow let-down the cradle simply catches/contains the arrow and I can draw again when ready. 
I like the construction of the Ripcord and, yes, they are very good to deal with. The performance of the rest has been flawless.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

firewood said:


> Interesting...I'm impressed w/the new and improved Code Red Ripcord. A couple thoughts though...
> Will the new, overmolded launcher fit on the original Ripcord? You know...the one I got about 4 months ago?...Looks about the same ...Would it be possible to just get the new launcher fm Ripcord to update my older one?
> And, as an aside for those that complain about let-down, I glued the arrow "cradle" on the front of my shelf. Now, when I do a slow let-down the cradle simply catches/contains the arrow and I can draw again when ready.
> I like the construction of the Ripcord and, yes, they are very good to deal with. The performance of the rest has been flawless.


Yes the new launcher will fit on the older ripcords. You will not have the brake like the new ones do. Ripcord will be selling these separately but do not call them yet for it will be about another month before they will have them to sell.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

One new benifit i forgot to mention is this launcher also has a cutout in the cradle of the launcher that actually helps to hold the arrow on the rest during letdown. It is not very big but if your bow is at a comfortable weight and you can let down slowly(what you would want to do anyways if you where to have another shot opportunity so soon that you cannot flip the rest back up with your thumb) the arrow will not fall of the launcher and you can draw your bow back with the arrow still in place.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Looks good!*

:thumbs_upLooks very nice, just might have to check one out for myself this year.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> :thumbs_upLooks very nice, just might have to check one out for myself this year.


You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lets have another bump for one of the best rests on the market today made even better for 2010!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just bought a ripcord a few weeks ago , wish I would of known about the new model coming out.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

skinner2 said:


> Just bought a ripcord a few weeks ago , wish I would of known about the new model coming out.


Sorry man. If you really want the new one i don't think you would have a problem selling your current one on here or ebay. The new ones are about the same price so you will end up paying a little more. Thats the bad thing about buying this time of year. You can get good deals on last years stuff but you miss out on the new stuff.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

back to the top with this one.


----------



## Chief56 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Ripcord 2010*

Got an email Friday (11-27) that indicated they should start shipping next week.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Chief56 said:


> Got an email Friday (11-27) that indicated they should start shipping next week.


It will be close. I have heard rumors that they are expecting the last of the final pieces for assembly this next week so next friday may be the day.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> Yes the new launcher will fit on the older ripcords. You will not have the brake like the new ones do. Ripcord will be selling these separately but do not call them yet for it will be about another month before they will have them to sell.



They will be selling the brake separately? Or will we have to buy the new rests to get the braking feature?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> They will be selling the brake separately? Or will we have to buy the new rests to get the braking feature?


The braking feater is machined into the rest so you will have to buy the entire new rest. It is completely redesigned so the only interchangeable part is the launcher. There are still no plastic parts in the rest for long term reliability.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I am liking the looks of it I may just have to try one out.
I have been using the QAD for a few years now and like it
but this look like it could be a winner:wink:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures... I've been trying to piece together in my mind what it would look like. Lindy has been teasing me with scattered details for the past few weeks but she swore me to secrecy. ( Hopefully the Staff Shooters units will be shipping before Christmas ???? )

Now, I just need Martin to hurry up and make a LocMount for it!!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Thanks for the pictures... I've been trying to piece together in my mind what it would look like. Lindy has been teasing me with scattered details for the past few weeks but she swore me to secrecy. ( Hopefully the Staff Shooters units will be shipping before Christmas ???? )
> 
> Now, I just need Martin to hurry up and make a LocMount for it!!!!


I was in the factory today and they are still not pleased with the overmolding. They are sending the mold to a different company this week here in montana to do it because the other company was not being consistant and not having the quality that they want to have in the rest. Delayed a week again but from the way it sounds they are gonna make sure it is as perfect as possible when they start rolling off the factory floor.


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

Is the over molded launcher quieter then the current one? My ripcord shoots lights out, but i hate the slapping noise of it hitting thearrow shelf.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Termie said:


> Is the over molded launcher quieter then the current one? My ripcord shoots lights out, but i hate the slapping noise of it hitting thearrow shelf.


Way way quieter. It makes zero noise on the draw. If you hear a noise it is coming from some other part of your bow not the rest with this new one.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Termie said:


> Is the over molded launcher quieter then the current one? My ripcord shoots lights out, but i hate the slapping noise of it hitting thearrow shelf.


If you are getting slapping noise from it hitting the shelf it is not installed and adjusted properly.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Termie said:


> Is the over molded launcher quieter then the current one? My ripcord shoots lights out, but i hate the slapping noise of it hitting thearrow shelf.


*Sims shelf pad takes care of that. I set it up so the launcher just touches the pad when in down position.

Got the 2010 catalog today.... very exciting new improvements.
We are certainly in RipCord country.....

Great improvements!!!!*


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Sims shelf pad takes care of that. I set it up so the launcher just touches the pad when in down position.
> 
> Got the 2010 catalog today.... very exciting new improvements.
> We are certainly in RipCord country.....
> ...


This is true with the pad. The problem with a pad is that the older rests if you have hardly any pressure from the launcher on the pad it will make it bounce back up even higher. If the launcher is setup so it sits just off of the shelf a small amount of mole skin works perfectly. With the internal dampner the rest makes virtually zero noise if the launcher does not hit the shelf.


----------



## buckwest1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sweet looking rest. I can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## wooderson (Dec 3, 2006)

Did they change the containment arm so its not held on with a screw that can loosen? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

wooderson said:


> Did they change the containment arm so its not held on with a screw that can loosen? Thanks for the pics.


The containment are is still held on with a screw. I have not heard of very many issues of this happening but if it does a little bit of string wax or some loctite will fix it. The arm is positioned in a little groove though so it will not spin around if the screw does happen to come loose.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

PM's replied. Another bump for one of the best rests made even better.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

So where can this high speed video be seen at I am curious to see it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

bowtuningtips said:


> So where can this high speed video be seen at I am curious to see it.


They will have it at the shows and i think they are going to have it on their website after it gets updated.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> I have not heard of very many issues of this happening.


I've had it happen to me, perhaps every 1,000 shots or so I check them. been too chicken***** to use locite on the threads though.,.....


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> I've had it happen to me, perhaps every 1,000 shots or so I check them. been too chicken***** to use locite on the threads though.,.....


Yeah simple loctite or even some string wax in the threads will help keep it from backing out. It could be that the old style was free to spin but the new one has a groove so it won't be able to spin a little bit which will help keep it tight. Very few people around here actually use the containment arm.


----------



## jhdeerjh (Sep 30, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> It does not. They have decided to keep it simple and reliable. All the parts on this rest are made of metal and if you have ever taken apart a QAD they have plastic parts. The simpler the better is their idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand that. A lot of people like them. It is a good product. It just wasn't what I was looking for, for hunting I am going to put one of these or a limb driver on my comp. bow. After seeing this and using these rest in the past it is going to be a tough decision!


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice improvements. Can't wait to get one for myself and shoot it some more. I am begging my wife as I type for a new bow to put it on. 

...BTW she says you are evil. :darkbeer:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

elkkat said:


> Nice improvements. Can't wait to get one for myself and shoot it some more. I am begging my wife as I type for a new bow to put it on.
> 
> ...BTW she says you are evil. :darkbeer:


There is a reason im single. No way i could afford half the stuff i have if i wasn't :wink:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> *Neat......*
> Would like to see an all black or camo arrow holder and not the red but, I am looking forward to seeing one. :thumbs_up



The red is my only problem. The red will look like crap on an all black or camo bow. Guess I'll have to take a sharpie to it if I get one.


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

neo71665 said:


> The red is my only problem. The red will look like crap on an all black or camo bow. Guess I'll have to take a sharpie to it if I get one.


A sharpie will do it , but i always thought the BowTechs looked great with testerossa riser and red cams. Everyone has there own likes and dislikes though.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The red launcher looks sweet on my new matrix. Then again the carbon matrix does have a few red inlays in it here and there.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

another bump for an awesome rest!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Lindy told me that the Staff units should be shipping by Christmas, if all goes well...


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Lindy told me that the Staff units should be shipping by Christmas, if all goes well...


It will be close. January there will be a lot of happy new ripcord shooters though:wink:


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

*I like my Old ripcord better*

I hate to appear like a party pooper but i personally prefer the look of the old ripcord much better. I like features on the older one such as how the bolt that holds it onto the bow is recessed into the unit. The older style just looks better machined and simpler in design. I do however like how the hole where the cord goes into the unit appears to have been improved as some people have had problems with the older units tight hole cutting the draw cord, especially if not quite set up perfectly.

The new launcher is an improvement as the old one is noisier than a train passing by (without felt).

The best feature that could have been added in my humble opinion would have been custom brakects for Hoyt, Mathews, BowTech and Martin bows so that the unit locks solidly onto the riser instead of relying on the locking grubscrews that damage risers. Martin already offer a custom bracket for their bows that fits the current Ripcord.

I personally will be buying a new launcher but sticking with my very reliable current model Ripcord.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> The best feature that could have been added in my humble opinion would have been custom brakects for Hoyt, Mathews, BowTech and Martin bows so that the unit locks solidly onto the riser instead of relying on the locking grubscrews that damage risers.


I've been told that Martin will be making a LocMount for the new RipCord.....


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> I hate to appear like a party pooper but i personally prefer the look of the old ripcord much better. I like features on the older one such as how the bolt that holds it onto the bow is recessed into the unit. The older style just looks better machined and simpler in design. I do however like how the hole where the cord goes into the unit appears to have been improved as some people have had problems with the older units tight hole cutting the draw cord, especially if not quite set up perfectly.
> 
> The new launcher is an improvement as the old one is noisier than a train passing by (without felt).
> 
> ...


They designed the new arm so that you wouldn't need the larger allen wrench to install it, which some folks did not have in their allen set. The new HV and body where designed with durability in mind. They did have a few of the dovetails break in the past due to way way overtightening, bows fallen out of stands, runs over by trucks or fell on just right. The new style is literally as bomp proof as possible and with more and more people customizing their equipment with aftermarket film dip and such this new style will allow it without having to scrape out the dovetail because of too tight tolerances. From a mechanical standpoint this new rest blows away the old one. But i do see where you are coming from in you perspective and thanks for the comments.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I cant wait for mine to arrive..
Ive been using Ripcords on my hunting bows for a couple of years and I love them...Ive got a box full of other rests Ive bought and tried,But none have lived up to the Ripcord.
The mechanism design is so sturdy,simple and fool proof..Its a brilliant idea and doesnt have the plastic that can fail,like the QAD.
In the past Ive covered my launcher with Fallow Velvet which worked a treat..Having the padded launcher will be a bonus.
The customer backup is second to none.
Great work on the new model guys!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

special said:


> I cant wait for mine to arrive..
> Ive been using Ripcords on my hunting bows for a couple of years and I love them...Ive got a box full of other rests Ive bought and tried,But none have lived up to the Ripcord.
> The mechanism design is so sturdy,simple and fool proof..Its a brilliant idea and doesnt have the plastic that can fail,like the QAD.
> In the past Ive covered my launcher with Fallow Velvet which worked a treat..Having the padded launcher will be a bonus.
> ...


You won't be dissapointed when you get one in your hands. They are the toughest most reliable capture rest on the market by far.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

*When available in full containment?*

Sneak,

My new Speed Pro bow is arriving in a week and I was planning on putting the full containment Ripcord rest on there. As I am in Canada, when exactly is this 2010 line up ready to buy as I will need one fairly soon?


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Since no one else is replying, I called Ripcord and they said the new rests will be ready to ship in the next 2-3 days here. As I am in Canada it will take a while before I will see it on the shelf in stores so I will probably order direct from RipCord.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Vinny_HC said:


> Since no one else is replying, I called Ripcord and they said the new rests will be ready to ship in the next 2-3 days here. As I am in Canada it will take a while before I will see it on the shelf in stores so I will probably order direct from RipCord.


Yes they are hoping to ship by the end of the week.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like the first 200 orders or so are shipping tomorrow! Many more to come mid next week.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> Sounds like the first 200 orders or so are shipping tomorrow! Many more to come mid next week.


Just in time to install and start tuning for State Championships!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Just in time to install and start tuning for State Championships!


If you are one of the lucky early orders. there is suppose to be another shipment of launchers coming in which is what they are waiting for on monday or tuesday so they may get a few more rests shipped by xmas if not there will be some shipping monday after.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Another batch of rests went out today from what i hear. There should be new rests landing all over the country in the next few days. These things are awesome looking with the final launcher and containment arm.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine looks like it will be arriving at the end of the week! Woo Hoo!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Man I hope mine is one of the early ones. I have a new custom Athens Accomplice just waiting for it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

They should be on their way guys. Be patient it is well worth the wait.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

More rests shipping next week. Let us know what you think when you get yours those of you that are waiting.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I got mine in today. It is a great improvement over last years model. They kept everthing I like about the Ripcord and improved the few things I didn't like. I stuck a aluminum arrow in my old one and rattled it around and then did the same to the new one. Huge difference. The new one is dead quiet. Way to go Ripcord awesome improvments!!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm ready


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

neo71665 said:


> I'm ready


We tried the sharpie don't stick on the rubber overmolding. It does not look so bad in person on either black or camo bow. The camo rest actually looks pretty sweet and i hate the anodized camo myself.


----------



## toyotafan (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed that their website has been updated and they have some cool slow motion footage of the rest working on a bunch of different bows. It's pretty cool.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

toyotafan said:


> I noticed that their website has been updated and they have some cool slow motion footage of the rest working on a bunch of different bows. It's pretty cool.


Yes the website is updated and they did post a video of how the internals work in slow motion to show how simple the all machined rest is and how reliable it will be for years down the road.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> We tried the sharpie don't stick on the rubber overmolding. It does not look so bad in person on either black or camo bow. The camo rest actually looks pretty sweet and i hate the anodized camo myself.


Thats ok, I know how to dye plastics and rubber. I have never cared for the camo anno on either ripcord model. I'm gonna go with the black version but that red will just bug me if I leave it.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*Rip Cord*

Just purchased an 09 a couple of days ago. I have some shooting buds that swear by this rest and not at it! So I'm gonna throw her on the bow tomorrow. I'm not sure if it was mentioned in an earlier post; although the rest does not stay locked in the up position when let down from full draw position it can be manually (by hand) be locked in the up position with out drawing the bow. Good enough for what I'll be using it for. I hope mine is as bullet proof as everyone else's.

I'm not sure if I missed it on Rip Cords site but is there a place to buy a hat or other apparel?

Good luck and have a goodun,
G


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ex-diver said:


> Just purchased an 09 a couple of days ago. I have some shooting buds that swear by this rest and not at it! So I'm gonna throw her on the bow tomorrow. I'm not sure if it was mentioned in an earlier post; although the rest does not stay locked in the up position when let down from full draw position it can be manually (by hand) be locked in the up position with out drawing the bow. Good enough for what I'll be using it for. I hope mine is as bullet proof as everyone else's.
> 
> I'm not sure if I missed it on Rip Cords site but is there a place to buy a hat or other apparel?
> 
> ...


Not sure. I heard Keith was having some shirts made but don't know if he was going to sell them or not. Give ripcord a call or email them they'll let you know. I think they used to have some hats as well.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Will do, thanks for the info.

Have a goodun,
G


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

*Ripcord review*


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*"ike_osu".....

Thanks for posting you tube segment. Good stuff.

You most likely know this and possibly was just doing during demo shots..... but I could not help noticing that you were "grabbing" your bow after each shot.*


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I know a bad habit I can't break.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Well finally received my new Ripcord yesterday! Ripcord sent it right away, but the mail system is slow in Canada....painfully slow. I am averaging 20 days for a package across country.

Anyway I will post pics once I install on my bow. I don't mind the red coloring at all. It is so small that is not going to alert any deer......and deer are missing the red cones in their eyes so they can't see red anyway  [reference QDMA article]

Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

That combined with the fact that deer cannot see red.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*They're HERE!!!!*

Mrs.Squid's lefties are here...


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

just one more....


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Good pictures! I just received mine too, except I am right-handed. I am getting it installed at the archery shop as we speak. Turns out we had to tap and die the mounting holes as the riser paint was inside.

I'll send pics this weekend too. Let me know how yours works once you start shooting.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome pics sandsquid and let us know it goes vinny.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

The lefties are for Mrs.Squid's bows.....

everybody else in the house is a rightly.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking good...I think the red on them looks cool myself. I might have to go back to one of them, I always liked Ripcord's.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

The guy from the pro shop put mine on and forgot to put the rubber arrow holder/guide thingy. Where does it go? Somewhere on the riser or somewhere on the rest itself to hold the arrow while the rest is down?


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vinny_HC said:


> The guy from the pro shop put mine on and forgot to put the rubber arrow holder/guide thingy. Where does it go? Somewhere on the riser or somewhere on the rest itself to hold the arrow while the rest is down?


You have the right idea, just somewhere near the tip of the riser to (hopefully) cradle the arrow and prevent it from clacking and spooking your quary should you decide to let-down and wait for a better shot.

I can never get them to stick for more than a few weeks anyway, so I stopped bothering to put them on.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

So there is nothing to hold the arrow until the rest is manually cocked in the upright position?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Vinny_HC said:


> So there is nothing to hold the arrow until the rest is manually cocked in the upright position?


Well there's the little stick on arrow holder that you were talking about that sticks to the front part of your riser shelf..Other than that no..Load the arrow, cock the rest up and your good to go. I never bother useing the stick on arrow holder with Ripcord rests personaly.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vinny_HC said:


> So there is nothing to hold the arrow until the rest is manually cocked in the upright position?


Nope. Just cock it up when you nock your arrow.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought it went at the bottom of the rest like the old Ripcord so it held the arrow until it was cocked as shown in the attached picture.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Vinny_HC said:


> I thought it went at the bottom of the rest like the old Ripcord so it held the arrow until it was cocked as shown in the attached picture.


You can do it either way it is just personal preference. You may run into clearance problems on the back of the rest where as you will usually have a little more clearance at the front of the riser or in front of the forks. It is not neccessary to have it on there for when you nock your arrow it will become natural to just cock the rest up. I actually cock my rest up almost immediately after each shot. No other rest holds your arrow on before you nock it that is what a quiver is for


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok I was just making sure because after the pro shop installed it I had that left over piece and didn't know what to do with it. I have alreay shot with it several times and it is just subconscience of me to put the arrow in, cock then cock the rest immediately too. 

Rest works great and quiet too.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

I was going to install the extra arrow support last night but realized that the rest holds the arrow quite well in the "down" position before cocking the rest. So I will not bother with installing.


----------



## BowTye (Oct 9, 2005)

Vinny_HC said:


> Well finally received my new Ripcord yesterday! Ripcord sent it right away, but the mail system is slow in Canada....painfully slow. I am averaging 20 days for a package across country.
> 
> Anyway I will post pics once I install on my bow. I don't mind the red coloring at all. It is so small that is not going to alert any deer......and deer are missing the red cones in their eyes so they can't see red anyway  [reference QDMA article]
> Can't wait to give it a try!



Interesting article 

I have a Ripcord on order can't wait to try it!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

BowTye said:


> have a Ripcord on order can't wait to try it!


Yesterday I spent a few hours tuning and timing my new Scepter4 shooting bullet holes in paper then walk-back tuned from 10 to 40 yards w/ an '09 rest. Soon as the right hand '10 rests get here (hopefully today or tomorrow) I'll switch it out and compare/contrast the tuning.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

*2010 RipCord*

SandSquid,

It will be my first time doing walk-back tuning. Do I basically shoot at a point with my 20yd pin, walk back to 30yd and shoot at same point with 20yd pin, then go to 40yd and shoot at same point with 40yd pin and try to get arrows to be in a vertical line by moving the rest?


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Me shooting in my back yard with my new RipCord last night.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vinny_HC said:


> and try to get arrows to be in a vertical line by moving the rest?


I a nutshell, yes.

Do hot worry about getting the sight adjust left/right too much at this point in time...
I have a tea-cup hook in the center of the wood above my bale and hang an old recurve string w/ a 4oz fishing sinker tied to the bottom loop.. Put up a single small spot to shoot at, at top area of your bale and hang the weighted string bisecting it vertically. 

Start w/ sight set at 10 yards and shoot 6 arrows and mark the average of the 6. (Should be pretty tight you might break some nocks.
Keep sight set at 10 and move back to 20 and shoot 6 arrows and mark the average of the 6. (should be tight)
Keep sight set at 10 and move back to 30 and shoot 6 arrows and mark the average of the 6. (my group is not so tight)
Keep sight set at 10 and move back to 40 and shoot 6 arrows and mark the average of the 6. (group gets looser)

The vertical line of averaged groups will be straight up and down or slanted to one side or the other...

........0.......... (10 yards)
....................
.........0......... (20 yards)
....................
....................
..........0........ (30 yards)
....................
....................
....................
..............0.....(40 yards)

If you are LEFT HANDED - move rest LEFT
If you are RIGHT HANDED - move rest RIGHT.

-----------OR-----------------

..........0........10 yards
....................
.........0.........20 yards
....................
....................
........0..........30 yards
....................
....................
....................
.....0.............40 yards

If you are LEFT HANDED - move rest RIGHT
If you are RIGHT HANDED - move rest LEFT.

Remember, a very small adjustment to the rest will make a huge difference.

When the average is within whatever toleracen you are comfortable with ( looks below)your *rest* is set properly..:
..........0........10 yards
....................
..........0........20 yards
....................
....................
..........0........30 yards
....................
....................
....................
..........0........40 yards


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vinny_HC said:


> Me shooting in my back yard with my new RipCord last night.


Relax your bow hand, you aren't having afternoon tea with the Queen.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Vinny_HC said:


> Me shooting in my back yard with my new RipCord last night.


What bow is that he's shooting? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Sandsquid,

I know when you are sighting you chase your arrows with your sight (i.e. shooting right, move sight to right to bring arrow to the left),

But in the example you provided for moving the rest, the first scenerio your arrows are slowly drifting to the right as you move back \
I guess there are two ways of looking at it, the 10 and 20 yard shots are shooting left or the 30 and 40 yard shots are shooting right.

In the case of a rest, if you were shooting to the right wouldn't you move your rest to the left unlike how a sight works?

P.S. I hold my bow only by my undex and thumb. How do you recommend I hold it? I have tried open hand but I find I torque my bow when I try to catch it.

P.S.S. the picture shows a 2009 High Country Speed Pro


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vinny_HC said:


> In the case of a rest, if you were shooting to the right wouldn't you move your rest to the left unlike how a sight works?


Depends upon which shooting hand. Truth be told, I'm dyslexic so I forget easily so I usually just pick a direction and move your arrow rest and repeat the process. If the pattern gets straighter cool, keep adjusting in that direction. If the pattern gets more out of whack, then adjust in the other direction.



Soon as my new rests get here, I'll post a thorough tutorial/pictorial.. I promise!




> I have tried open hand but I find I torque my bow when I try to catch it.



Don't hold it at all. Let the bow "fall", that's what your sling is for.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Vinny_HC said:


> Me shooting in my back yard with my new RipCord last night.


As far as your grip goes...Your hand is very tense in that picture, your forcing your hand to keep your fingers open & outstretched so that makes it tense...You want a relaxed bow hand, alot of people think an open hand helps avoid torque but that's not true because you have to force your hand open when pressure "the bow grip @ full draw" is applied to it. The best grip is a relaxed grip with your knuckles @ a 45degree angle. I only wrap my index & middle "bird" finger around the grip and my ring finger & pinkie finger just kinda tuck into my palm but they are all relaxed and nothing is tense. Hope that makes a little sense.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> That combined with the fact that deer cannot see red.


Turkey can.:flock:


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

spiker_01 said:


> Turkey can.:flock:


Good point, but I don't have turkeys up here, they would freeze to death lol.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> Turkey can.:flock:


If a turkey sees my red rest he is either free to walk or a dead bird. If he gets that close that a tiny bit of red on my launcher spooks him odds are i don't want to shoot him, should have shot him already, he is about to die, or he would bust me drawing if i even attempted with an all black or camo rest.


----------



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

Well if you look at my picture I have as much orange in my sight as I do red on my rest.

I ordered my rest in camo and I laughed when I got it because I forgot how small a rest is in the overall make up of your bow. I personally like the look because the little tinge of red on it helps me load my arrows without directly having to look at it.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*2010 vs 2009 rests behind closed doors*

Just so folks can see the redesigned internals.

The internal cushion stop is now a round rod of elasotmer instead of a square pad.

The internal cavity has been opened up so the locking pin has no drag in the last half of it's travel it is falling away. This will obviously result in faster fall away and less wear to the pin. One could postulate (at least I did) that this would result in the rest accelerating it's drop in the latter half of it's travel. Thus providing for more guidance when it is needed at the early stages of launch, and getting out of the way faster in the latter stages. hey it seems logical to me... I wonder if Keith designed it that way or it's just a happy coincidence?

The one on the left is a left handed 2010 rest, the one on the right is a right handed 2009 rest.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

In the below pictures, he have a close-up of a 2010 and a 2009 respectively.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I have not taken one COMPLETELY apart yet (but you can be assured I will  ) to see what other changes have been made, but it is obvious that the main carrier inside that was anodized aluminum is now a sintered brass or sintered bronze. Very smart idea IMO. More rotational mass would be a little slower to get started (again more guidance from the forks when it's needed the most), but once it gets moving the laws of physics are really working in it's favor to get out of the way quickly (again getting out of the way faster in the latter stage)...

Of course this is all pure speculation on my part since I have really no idea what Keith had in mind.. but it does make sense.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> I have not taken one COMPLETELY apart yet (but you can be assured I will  ) to see what other changes have been made, but it is obvious that the main carrier inside that was anodized aluminum is now a sintered brass or sintered bronze. Very smart idea IMO. More rotational mass would be a little slower to get started (again more guidance from the forks when it's needed the most), but once it gets moving the laws of physics are really working in it's favor to get out of the way quickly (again getting out of the way faster in the latter stage)...
> 
> Of course this is all pure speculation on my part since I have really no idea what Keith had in mind.. but it does make sense.


Actually they are still all machined aluminum. The left handed cams are anodized gold so that it is impossible for the factory to get them mixed up between the right and left handed cams. The overall design is very similiar as far as the mechanics of the rest falling because the rest has been such a reliable rest. The only mechanical changes have been the added catch to eliminate fletching contact due to contact. As the ripcord website shows/proves that this is the only way to get contact with a ripcord is by bouneback. Those that once thought it was because the rests have fallen too slow have been wrong all along. This means that it is virtually impossible to get fletching contact on the new ripcords means a great rest was made even better without having to compensate reliability.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Cool, I think my LimbDriver is gonna go bye-bye and I'm making the jump over to the new Ripcord Code Red, I always liked Rip's and the new one is even better...It's a win/win.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

I havent had a problem with my 08 or 09 Ripcord rests ever with contact. But I am gona call on Tuesday and purchase a few new rubberized launchers to swap mine out with! 

WTG Ripcord on making a Excellent Product even better :thumb:


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> If a turkey sees my red rest he is either free to walk or a dead bird. If he gets that close that a tiny bit of red on my launcher spooks him odds are i don't want to shoot him, should have shot him already, he is about to die, or he would bust me drawing if i even attempted with an all black or camo rest.


As a serious bowhunter for turkey, I can't imagine wanting anything red on me, or my bow. I've learned how well they can see over long distances by experience. Red is a color that turkeys look for as it helps them identify other turkeys.

Great new rest, I only wish that I didn't have an '08, and an '09. I'll probably swap out two new launchers for my old ones, but I'll have to figure out how to black them out.

Sorry, just my .02, but Red is never a good idea to put on bowhunting equipment. At least give us a "Blackout" option.:smile:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

spiker_01 said:


> As a serious bowhunter for turkey, I can't imagine wanting anything red on me, or my bow. I've learned how well they can see over long distances by experience. Red is a color that turkeys look for as it helps them identify other turkeys.
> 
> Great new rest, I only wish that I didn't have an '08, and an '09. I'll probably swap out two new launchers for my old ones, but I'll have to figure out how to black them out.
> 
> Sorry, just my .02, but Red is never a good idea to put on bowhunting equipment. At least give us a "Blackout" option.:smile:


You might wanna try some black RIT clothing die if the red bothers you that much. Back when I used to race RC Nitro Trucks we used to die parts with the RIT die all the time.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> You might wanna try some black RIT clothing die if the red bothers you that much. Back when I used to race RC Nitro Trucks we used to die parts with the RIT die all the time.


So, that will dye rubber also? I'm assuming that the red on the launcher is rubber...that they are calling soft red overmolding. Thanks for the help J.:darkbeer:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

spiker_01 said:


> So, that will dye rubber also? I'm assuming that the red on the launcher is rubber...that they are calling soft red overmolding. Thanks for the help J.:darkbeer:


Well I'm not 100% sure to be honest with you...I know I used to dye alot of pastic & delrin parts with it on my RC race trucks, but I never tried anything rubber...I would think it would but I might be wrong so dont hold me responsible when something screws up, lol.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Our staff rests arrived Downunder today...Awesome bit of gear with plenty of adjustment!..
Cant wait to test them out this evening:teeth:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

special said:


> Our staff rests arrived Downunder today...Awesome bit of gear with plenty of adjustment!..
> Cant wait to test them out this evening:teeth:


Let us know how it goes


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> Let us know how it goes




I set up my sons 331 Ross with his Ripcord and observed as he shot..
The rest is silent..Not quiet..Bloody silent!!

Awesome job Ripcord..Well done:darkbeer:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

special said:


> I set up my sons 331 Ross with his Ripcord and observed as he shot..
> The rest is silent..Not quiet..Bloody silent!!
> 
> Awesome job Ripcord..Well done:darkbeer:


Glad to hear. From what i have been told Ripcord is having a record year so far and rests are flying out the door. I have not heard one bad remark on them except for the red on the launcher but there is more red on most limb decals on the new bows than there is on the launcher.


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

I received my new Ripcord "Code Red" last Friday. As soon as it makes it to my new Alien Nemesis, I will have a full report!

Thanks again!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

AM OUTDOORS said:


> I received my new Ripcord "Code Red" last Friday. As soon as it makes it to my new Alien Nemesis, I will have a full report!
> 
> Thanks again!


Let us know what you think


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

i got mine about a week ago. i really am glad i got it. i like it alot. thanks to j-daddy and sneak1413 for your help and info on the rest.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

kbp8928 said:


> i got mine about a week ago. i really am glad i got it. i like it alot. thanks to j-daddy and sneak1413 for your help and info on the rest.


No problem. Im happy to help whenever i can.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> Glad to hear. From what i have been told Ripcord is having a record year so far and rests are flying out the door. I have not heard one bad remark on them except for the red on the launcher but there is more red on most limb decals on the new bows than there is on the launcher.


You know what, you are right about the decals. I hate them too.:wink:

The Ripcord is an awesome rest, I just ordered two new launchers to fit my old rests today.

I also ordered 3 moleskins in red. I figure they might be easier to dye than the overmolding.

I do have a question. The website says that the moleskin is no longer needed. Is the moleskin for the older launcher, or to protect the overmolding?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

spiker_01 said:


> You know what, you are right about the decals. I hate them too.:wink:
> 
> The Ripcord is an awesome rest, I just ordered two new launchers to fit my old rests today.
> 
> ...


They say that no more moleskin is needed because it now comes with the moleskin attached and you no longer have to put some on for yourselft. The bottom of the launcher where the moleskin is covering on the new launcher is actually still plastic. it is not overmolded completely around the launcher. I believe they did this for added durability to the launcher the more overmolding there is the less hard plastic there is for the launcher.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's another bump for ripcord!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*LOVE the RED*

Looks perfect on my Red Ghost Flame Martin Mystic.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> Looks perfect on my Red Ghost Flame Martin Mystic.


Very cool looking setup!


----------



## huntersdad04 (Feb 2, 2010)

got mine on this morning. What a difference from a WB. I love it already, with the FOB's


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

huntersdad04 said:


> got mine on this morning. What a difference from a WB. I love it already, with the FOB's


Glad your liking it!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

And a 2010 Code Red RipCord on my other _Black Chrome_ Martin Mystic.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

SandSquid said:


> And a 2010 Code Red RipCord on my other _Black Chrome_ Martin Mystic.


Thanks for the pics. I know alot of folks at the fowl weather shoot today where ahhing over the new ripcord. It really does look awesome on my black Carbon Matrix with spec red and black strings.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Everyone at RipCord and shooting staff*

Want to thank everyone that voted for me in the AT Sponsors Forum The butternut photo contest finals A Big Thank You and if you haven't you still have time!!! A week left.

Thanks Kimmi

PS I LOVE MY CODE RED


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ripcord is now an Archertalk sponsor!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

A couple of questions on the Rip Cord Code Red (and I ask these casue it is on the top of my list to buy):
1. Can the launcher be manually brought up by a finger as well as automatically rising when one draws the arrow?
2. The launcher drops very quick. Can it be adjsuted to hold the arrow longer?

Thanks.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

bb11 said:


> A couple of questions on the Rip Cord Code Red (and I ask these casue it is on the top of my list to buy):
> 1. Can the launcher be manually brought up by a finger as well as automatically rising when one draws the arrow?
> 2. The launcher drops very quick. Can it be adjsuted to hold the arrow longer?
> 
> Thanks.


you can bring it up with your finger and it stays up, when you draw that bow it then releases the cam to let it drop on the release..
can it be adjusted? i dont know, not sure why you would need that, but the guy that makes fobs made a thing that is suppose to keep launches up longer on drop aways.. its a rubber peice of tube or something that goes on the drop cord, look on youtube, i think starfire makes the kit...


----------

